# Yellow pairing



## Roller mike

I have 3 yellow racing homers, solid yellow cock, yellow grizzle hen, yellow check hen, What colors can I expect, which hen should I put with him to have the best chance of getting more yellow.


----------



## avian

solid yellow cock+yellow grizzle
i think


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The solid yellow and yellow mottles are actually Recessive yellow. So put those together if you want more Recessive yellows.


Then mate the yellow check hen to a blue or red cockbird and you'll get more yellow check (or bar, depends) hens. The sons will be normal colored, but carrying the dilute gene.


----------



## Roller mike

Thanks, I cant wait to get some more yellows, I love the color, hopefully they will be good race birds, the hens are from speed factory loft and the cock is a trenton. I paired the yellow grizzle with a blue grizzle, they had 1 red check, Raced her out to 200 and she did well but lost her on a smash 300.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Good luck with them! I hate it when good birds get lost on smashes like that. It's not always the birds' fault either.
I wish I had some yellows. I've only had one before, a yellow check that I had always thought was a hen. Now I realize, looking at pictures, that Cream was a boy.


----------



## indigobob

MaryOfExeter said:


> The solid yellow and yellow mottles are actually Recessive yellow. So put those together if you want more Recessive yellows.
> 
> 
> Then mate the yellow check hen to a blue or red cockbird and you'll get more yellow check (or bar, depends) hens. The sons will be normal colored, but carrying the dilute gene.


Mary,

A yellow check hen mated to a non-dilute cock won't breed dilutes, unless the cock carries dilute. But as you say, the sons from the yellow cheq hen and a blue or red cock will carry dilute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Crap, you're right. For some reason that X in my mind was going on the Y instead


----------



## Kastle Loft

I may have asked this question before, so I'm sorry if I did, but others reading this thread may find it useful on the topic of yellow. 

Firstly, is this color considered yellow? She has turned out to be a good homer, having many hundreds of miles on her, but she is a terrible racer. It takes her a long time to get home. For that reason, I've 'retired' her to a life of fostering or maybe some color projects. She just always looks like getting home is always such a strain on her, particularly she shows it around her eyes.

So, whatever color she is, is it a recessive color and could she be useful in some color projects down the road? I paired her with a homozygous grizzle and every baby was grizzle. If you had a yellow (or this color), what would you do with it?

Anyway, thought also you might like to see her during her molt after she had been lost for four weeks (bleached out in the sun). She looked like death warmed over when she got home, but looks great now.


----------



## PigeonX

nice yellows=]


----------



## indigobob

David, 
your homer is spread dilute brown or spread brown. In the first photo she looks dilute but in the second and third photos, the colour of the new feathers look spread brown. The sun-bleaching is a characteristic of brown pigeons, it is a good indicator for differentiating between brown and dun (dilute spread blue/black).

If you want to breed more of her colour, pair her to a black and then pair her back to one of her sons.


----------



## Kastle Loft

indigobob said:


> David,
> your homer is spread dilute brown or spread brown. In the first photo she looks dilute but in the second and third photos, the colour of the new feathers look spread brown. The sun-bleaching is a characteristic of brown pigeons, it is a good indicator for differentiating between brown and dun (dilute spread blue/black).
> 
> If you want to breed more of her colour, pair her to a black and then pair her back to one of her sons.


Hey thanks. The guy who gave her to me called her a yellow, but after reading around Pigeon-Talk I was beginning to wonder exactly what she was.

I'm not necessarily interested in breeding more of her color, but since she is a recessive color (right?) then could she be useful in other color projects? For example, are her babies going to be the same color as their cock, as long as he is homozygous for that color?

Also, as another example, if a person wanted to try to cross in that "Ice" color mentioned in the other thread, would using her be a good way to start that? I'm just trying to think of some interesting ways to take advantage of her color since she won't be racing. It may not be worth it, but it's a good way to learn, too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

She looks like she could be either yellow or khaki. If she has a tail bar, then she is a khaki (dilute brown) and probably t-pattern. If not, yellow t-pattern. At first I thought maybe Lemon, but I don't know now.

Is her eye considered false pearl or regular pearl? It looks pretty regular to me.


----------



## Kastle Loft

She does not have a tail bar. 

I don't know the difference between a false pearl or regular pearl. What's the diff?


----------



## indigobob

MaryOfExeter said:


> She looks like she could be either yellow or khaki. If she has a tail bar, then she is a khaki (dilute brown) and probably t-pattern. If not, yellow t-pattern. At first I thought maybe Lemon, but I don't know now.
> 
> Is her eye considered false pearl or regular pearl? It looks pretty regular to me.


The bleaching is diagnostic of brown series pigeons, the bird is definitely not yellow - ash or recessive. The eye colour in brown birds can vary significantly - some do have a significant amout of pigment.

If the hen is spread she would not be the best initial cross for transfering the ice colour, a bar or chequer would be more suitable.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Maybe if I would have read the posts a little better, I'd be less confused. I take it all 3 pics are the same bird. In which, of course it is khaki/brown or it wouldn't have faded like that. It doesn't have a tailbar because it is spread.


If you want your Ice birds to be the traditional colored Ice....then you'll need bars or checks like indigo bob stated. If you mate her to a typical blue Ice colored bird, you'll get all blue birds (with cocks being split for brown). Same thing goes for if you mate her to an ash-red bird. Brown is recessive, so unless the cockbird is split for brown, you won't get any more browns.

I would really like to help with the project as well  That Ice color would be beautiful in racers!


----------

